# مادة ترجم



## Huda

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة
وجد معنى الفعل "ترجم تحت مادة "ترجم" في المعجم الوسيط. ألا يجب أن يكون جذر الكلمة من ثلاث حروف فقط؟ 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samiarn

أصول الأفعال ثلاثية ورباعية
نجرد الفعل من أحرف الزيادة (سألتمونيها) ويبقى الأصل الثلاثي أو الرباعي


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


أكثر الأفعال في اللغة العربية عدد أحرف جذورها ثلاثة. لكن هناك بعض الأفعال لها أربعة وخمسة أحرف بجذورها غير أن عددها قليل. (تَرْجَمَ) أحد هذه الأفعال. جذره (ت ـ ر ـ ج ـ م) وهو على وزن (فَعْلَلَ). الفعل (زَلْزَلَ) كذلك أيضا. جذره أربعة أحرف (ز ـ ل ـ ز ـ ل) وهو على وزن (فَعْلَلَ).




samiarn said:


> أصول الأفعال ثلاثية ورباعية
> نجرد الفعل من أحرف الزيادة (سألتمونيها) ويبقى الأصل الثلاثي أو الرباعي



الأفعال الثلاثية والرباعية والخماسية والسادسية لا علاقة لها بعدد الأحرف بالجذر. عندما نتحدث عن الأفعال الثلاثية والرباعية والخماسية والسادسية فنتحدث عن عدد الأحرف بالفعل نفسه لا عددها بجذر الفعل. الفعل (استبدل) فعل سداسي مثلا لكن جذره ثلاثة أحرف (ب ـ د ـ ل).
الفعل (أَنْزَلَ) فعل رباعي لكن جذره ثلاثة أحرف (ن ـ ز ـ ل). أما الفعل (زَلْزَلَ) فأيضا فعل رباعي لكن جذره أربعة أحرف (ز ـ ل - ز ـ ل).


----------



## samiarn

ما ذكره الصديق Matat صحيح
ففي (مختار الصحاح) كُتبَ الفعل تحت باب ( ر - ج - م ) :
((تَرْجَمَ كلامه إذا فسره بلسان آخر ، ومنه التَّرْجَمَانُ وجمعه تَرَاجِمُ كزعفران وزعافر وضم الجيم لغة وضم التاء والجيم معا لغة )) .
- المعجم الوسيط معجم حديث لا يدقق في قواعد اللغة قدرَ ما في المعاجم القديمة من دقة ، كلسان العرب ومختار الصحاح


----------



## samiarn

لقد تحدثت عن أصول الأفعال وليس عن الأفعال نفسها ، الأصل الثلاثي والرباعي للفعل


----------



## Matat

samiarn said:


> لقد تحدثت عن أصول الأفعال وليس عن الأفعال نفسها ، الأصل الثلاثي والرباعي للفعل



عذرا. كلامك صحيح.


----------



## samiarn

التحية لك صديقي ويسعدني تفاعلك


----------



## Matat

samiarn said:


> التحية لك صديقي ويسعدني تفاعلك


وأنا أيضا.


----------



## Huda

جزاكم الله خبرا وجدت أن بعض العلماء يفضلون أن أصل مادة ترجم هو الجذر الثلاثي  رجم


----------



## Ali Smith

أليس فعل "ترجم يترجم" فعلا سريانيا؟


----------



## rajulbat

وجدت المعلومات التالية في ويكيبيديا قد تساعدكم 

""
الترجوم (Targum)، كلمة آرامية من الأصل الفارسي «تورجمان» وهي تعني «ترجمة» . ويُطلَق هذا المصطلح على الترجمات الآرامية للكتاب المقدَّس. وقد وُضعت هذه الترجمات في الفترة الواقعة بين أوائل القرن الثاني وأواخر القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد.
""


----------



## rajulbat

:ووجدت أيضا الشرح التالي  >> المصدر

The American Heritage Dictionary of Indo-European Roots​


> *1.* dragoman, from Arabic _tarjumān_ , translator, from Aramaic _targəmānā_ , from Akkadian _targumannu_ , interpreter, either from Akkadian _ragāmu_ , to speak, call, contest, or from an earlier Semitic verb in a derived stem, _*t-rgm_ , to speak to one another, translate.
Click to expand...


----------

